# [CPU's] Vale la pena 2x1mb de los AMD64 X2 o mejor 2x512kb ?

## marcalj

Buenas, estoy montandome mi nuevo pc y en la parte del procesador no se cual elejir.

Opciones:

AMD64 X2 4200+ 2,2 GHz 2x512KB L2 cache -> 205

AMD64 X2 4400+ 2,2 GHz 2x1MB L2 cache -> 249 

AMD64 X2 4600+ 2,4 GHz 2x512KB L2 cache -> 259 

AMD64 X2 4800+ 2,4 GHz 2x1MB L2 cache -> 311 

Tengo previsto cojer el 4600+ ya que prefiero tener los 2,4 GHz de sèrie que no haciendo overclock a los demas... pero entonces... vale la pena cojer el 4800+ por los 2MB de cache L2 o no?

Voy a utilizar el pc para jugar y crear videojuegos en la parte de programación, así que no se realmente hasta que punto mejora ese MB extra en los procesadores.

Muchas grácias.

Salu2!

----------

## lanshor

Yo claramente querría tener 2 megas de cache, es más, si no pudiese permitirme el 4800+ me compraría el 4400+ y no el 4600+ (siempre que la única diferencia entre estos procesadores sea la frecuencia y la cache, cosa que desconozco).

La diferencia la notarás más o menos dependiendo del bus global y de la velocidad de transferencia de la memoria, pero en general considero mucho más importante un mega más de cache que 200mhz más, donde va a parar.

----------

## marcalj

Si, la única diferencia entre los procesadores és la cache de nivel 2 (L2) y los megaherzios.

El problema es que, afortunadamente, sí que me lo puedo permitir pero no se si vale la pena pagar tanto por un procesador. He encontrado el 4200+ en Barcelona a 177 . El 4800+ vale practicamente el doble y no precisamente va el doble de rápido en ningún test.

Yo lo que querría ver és alguna comparativa en compilación de estos procesadores, para tener una referencia a la hora de comprar.

¿Alguien más opina? :p

Muchas grácias por tu respuesta.

Salu2!

----------

## Noss

Hola!

El tema de la caché de segundo nivel o L2 se nota en operaciones redundantes como las que se produce al compilar un código, luego deduzco que usas gentoo, así que notarás mucho el mega de cahé... Yo pillaría de los 4 que has puesto cualquiera de los dos que llevan 1Mb de caché, quizás el más económico pues los Mhz es fácil de subier...  Yo he pasado de un ordenador con 512 de L2 a 4Mb de L2 y te puedo asegurar que se nota y muuucho

Un saludo

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> El tema de la caché de segundo nivel o L2 se nota en operaciones redundantes como las que se produce al compilar un código, luego deduzco que usas gentoo, así que notarás mucho el mega de cahé...

 

Je... eso es sacarse algo de la manga y lo de más son chorradas...

- ferdy

----------

## Noss

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El tema de la caché de segundo nivel o L2 se nota en operaciones redundantes como las que se produce al compilar un código, luego deduzco que usas gentoo, así que notarás mucho el mega de cahé... 
> 
> Je... eso es sacarse algo de la manga y lo de más son chorradas...
> 
> - ferdy

 

QUé quieres decir con esa expresión ??? No lo entiendo....

un saludo!

----------

## Ferdy

Básicamente que lo que dices sobre la caché L2 no tiene mucho sentido. Échale un vistazo a: cómo funcionan las cachés en general, a la implementación de la caché en los Athlon y luego relee lo que escribiste.

Simplemente no tiene sentido.

Por otro lado, no cabe duda de que a mismo sistema de caché, mejor si es mayor.

- ferdy

OJO: No hay intención de ofender, simplemente clarificar para que la gente no se confunda.

----------

## Stolz

Yo me cogería el 4400+ o el 4800+. Lo que me echa para atras del 4800+ es que pasa la barrera psicológica de los 300. No es que me parezca caro en proporción al rendimiento que da, es que me parece mucho dinero para un micro de un ordenador personal. Se llevan 62 de diferencia. Piensa en qué podrías invertirlos y si te merece o no la pena. Tal vez sea mejor invertir esos 60 en un Raptor, o en una líquida o en una gráfica mejor que la que hayas pensado. O tal vez prefieras pagar la diferencia y tener esos 200Mhz más.

----------

## marcalj

Hombre dedicar esos 60€ para un Raptor si que lo veo una tontería... por el poco rendimiento extra que da te limitan esos 76GB...

A ver, sinceramente no es que vaya un poco limitado...

Placa base: ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe

RAM: 2x512MB Kingston HyperX (samsung TCCD) <- ya la tengo en el pc actual

VGA: ASUS 7900 GTX

HD: Western Digital SATA2 16mb cache 320GB

CPU: ??

Realmente puede que me coje uno y al cabo de un tiempo piense... mira el dinero este que he ganado ahora lo hubiera tenido que invertir en un componente más potente... por eso la duda.

Estoy dispuesto a pillar el 4800+ pero sólo si vale la pena. Ya te digo que no quiero hacer overclock por el momento. Luego ya veremos, de la líquida ya paso y del modding igual. El pc es para trabajar y divertirme. Estoy estudiando para desarrollador de videojuegos asi que quiero estar un poco a la última...

Puede que en Barcelona consiga el 4800+ por menos de 300€, sólo es buscar un poco más. Los precios anteriores són de www.izarmicro.net

Este finde decidiré, a ver si alguien comenta algo más y me termino de decidir definitivamente.

Grácias por los comentarios.

----------

## Noss

Yo para comprarme un raptor me compraría dos sata y los pondría en RAID0 el rendimiento sube bastante, tienes muchos Mb disponibles y te cuesta menos en proporsicón a los Mb que ganas

un saludo!

----------

## pacho2

 *marcalj wrote:*   

> Hombre dedicar esos 60 para un Raptor si que lo veo una tontería... por el poco rendimiento extra que da te limitan esos 76GB...
> 
> A ver, sinceramente no es que vaya un poco limitado...
> 
> Placa base: ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe
> ...

 

Yo le pondría, (es mi opinión  :Wink: ) una placa que no sea Asus  :Wink:  y 2 gigas de RAM.

El dinero extra lo invertiría en más RAM.

Saludos  :Smile: 

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Básicamente que lo que dices sobre la caché L2 no tiene mucho sentido. Échale un vistazo a: cómo funcionan las cachés en general, a la implementación de la caché en los Athlon y luego relee lo que escribiste.
> 
> Simplemente no tiene sentido.
> 
> Por otro lado, no cabe duda de que a mismo sistema de caché, mejor si es mayor.
> ...

 

Siempre he tenido esa duda, ¿en qué se nota el "extra" de caché"?

Gracias por la información  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Siempre he tenido esa duda, ¿en qué se nota el "extra" de caché"? 

 

Es muy dificil (y erróneo) intentar generalizar esto... pero el caso más directo es el acceso a datos 'cercanos' (arrays), por el principio de localidad.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Siempre he tenido esa duda, ¿en qué se nota el "extra" de caché"?  
> 
> Es muy dificil (y erróneo) intentar generalizar esto... pero el caso más directo es el acceso a datos 'cercanos' (arrays), por el principio de localidad.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Perdona por mi ignorancia pero, ¿en qué se notaría esto (lo de los datos cercanos)? Es que en este ambito estoy muy verde   :Embarassed: 

Saludo y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## marcalj

El tema del RAID paso... he tenido una RAID0 y luego una RAID1 y en las dos ocasiones siempre se me ha corrompido las particiones reiserfs. De momento paso.

El tema de la placa base ASUS... bueno como ya la tengo en casa hasta que no la pruebe no podré opinar. A malas la puedo devolver ya que la pillé directamente de distribuidor.

Esos 60 en RAM no puedo ya que la RAM aprovecho la que tengo el el pc actual. Es DDR1 y es muy buena. Paso de venderla y comprar DDR2. Igualmente el proximo irá con DDR3 o lo que sea  :Wink: 

Por el tema de la caché del procesador, por lo poco que sé es para mantener en esta memória (la cache) información de disco, memoria RAM, etc de forma mucho más rapido para accesos a información redundante. Pero ya te digo que alomejor ese procesador tienen una nueva tecnologia de cache, o ahora ya no funciona así...

Salu2!

----------

## lanshor

A ver, información sobre caché para pacho2  :Smile: 

Como sabemos, la memoria principal es un recurso muy utilizado por la CPU, ten en cuenta que se accede al menos una vez para buscar la instrucción a ejecutar y múltiples veces para leer operandos, datos, almacenar resultados, etc.

En resumen, la velocidad de acceso y transferencia de la memoria es uno de los cuellos de botella más importantes cuando estamos procesando datos en bruto (sin contar con interrupciones o accesos a otros dispositivos), y la solución es la memoria caché, que tiene la misma función que la ram, pero es muchísimo más rápida (y cara), y básicamente se usa para leer los datos sin tener que acceder directamente a la ram.

La de nivel 1 (L1) está físicamente dentro del procesador, por tanto reduce el uso del bus externo del procesador y los tiempos de ejecución e incrementa las prestaciones globales del sistema. Debido a que los caminos a los datos internos del procesador son muy cortos en comparación con la longitud de los buses, los accesos a esta cache se efectúan muy rápido. Por otro lado suele ser muy pequeña, ya que no hay mucho espacio físico dentro del chip del procesador.

La que nos interesa en este caso (nivel 2, L2) está físicamente fuera del procesador, por lo que será más lenta pero seguirá siendo más rápida que la ram.

Antiguamente se guardaban en cache datos e instrucciones, pero hoy en día se divide la cache en dos, ya que para la ejecución paralela de instrucciones y los diseños pipelining el uso de dos caches da mejores prestaciones, la principal ventaja es que elimina la competición por uso de cache entre el procesador de instrucciones y la unidad de ejecución. Así el procesador tiene cargadas en cache las próximas instrucciones, y la unidad de ejecución guarda los datos en su parte tranquilamente.

Después de todo este royo... sólo decir que hay varias estrategias de planificación para intentar "adivinar" que es lo que más se va a usar o que es lo próximo que se va a usar para meterlo en cache, y que la tasa de acierto (que en sistemas bien diseñados suele ser de 0.9 sobre 1) está, lógicamente, relacionada con el tamaño de la memoria.

Como dice Ferdy, los datos e instrucciones cercanos a los que se están usando en la fase de ejecución acutal se suelen transmitir a cache porque el programa o los datos suelen estar guardados en línea en la memoria.

Espero no haber dicho muchas burradas, pues aún no he aprobado esta asignatura (probaremos en diciembre xD) y me temo que lo dicen no es del todo verdad, sólo la introducción para la siguiente asignatura que tengo este año y que amplia detalladamente todo esto. En cualquier caso, creo que servirá para hacernos una idea de la importancia de la cache.

----------

## Ferdy

La L2 es unificada además de exclusiva en los Athlon. 'Volume 2 - System Programming' de la documentación de la arquitectura explica esto en detalle.

En un sistema multitarea es MUY complicado saber qué cosas estarán en la caché y qué cosas no debido a que se manejan grandes volúmenes de datos 'a la vez'.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

Muchas gracias a todos por la información  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## marcalj

Bueno, como nota informativa me he decidido por el 4800+.

He encontrado una tienda en internet que lo venden a 288  (iva incluido).

A ver si llega pronto y os comento.

Salu2!

----------

## Noss

 *marcalj wrote:*   

> Bueno, como nota informativa me he decidido por el 4800+.
> 
> He encontrado una tienda en internet que lo venden a 288  (iva incluido).
> 
> A ver si llega pronto y os comento.
> ...

 

Dios!!! por ese precio podrías ahber tenido un conreo E6400 y por un poco más 313 con iva incluido un E6600. Que por cierto es mucho más eficiente que ese que has comprado

un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Dios!!! por ese precio podrías ahber tenido un conreo E6400 y por un poco más 313 con iva incluido un E6600. Que por cierto es mucho más eficiente que ese que has comprado

 

Si, y haber despercidiado la placa y las cojonudas TCCD que ya tenía  :Wink: 

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Noss wrote:*   Dios!!! por ese precio podrías ahber tenido un conreo E6400 y por un poco más 313 con iva incluido un E6600. Que por cierto es mucho más eficiente que ese que has comprado 
> 
> Si, y haber despercidiado la placa y las cojonudas TCCD que ya tenía 

 

Que razón llevas...   :Embarassed:  pensé que había cambiado de todo placa memos y tal, está claro que en su caso fué la mejor opción

un sludo!

----------

## marcalj

Perdón por el retraso... ya tengo el pc montado al completo. Al final me decidí por el 4800+.

No se que prueba podria usar para hacer un benchmark del micro, que proponeis?

De momento el incremento de velocidad en compilación, comparado con mi anterior AthlonXP 2400+ es bestial, en "un par de días" ya tenía compilado todo el sistema que usaba en el "antiguo" pc. increible.

Salu2!

----------

## 0kupa

Sobre la caché L2, lo mejor es que miréis benchmarks. La teoría llevada a la práctica es otra cosa diferente. En los pentium la diferencia de cache no se notaba en nada. Por ejemplo en este test:

Linux and L2 Cache; Sempron vs. Athlon

Dice que sólo se aprecia diferencia en aplicaciones para bases de datos y decodificación.

----------

## pacho2

La duda es entre este y el Intel :-/

De momento yo tengo un Athlon3200+ y espero que me dure muchos años   :Very Happy: 

----------

